

Show HN: GENtle - HTML5 DNA Design app - c0nn0r
http://gentle.synbiota.com

======
c0nn0r
We're developing this with Magnus Manske, one of the original developers of
Wikimedia (Jimmy Wales even declared January 25th as Magnus Manske Day -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Magnus_Manske_Day>), and Mozilla
WebFWD (<https://webfwd.org>).

This big idea is that in about 2 years there will be a massive paradigm-shift
from traditional wet-lab work (beakers, people in white coats) to DNA
Synthesis, which is basically a laser printer for DNA.

DNA is the code of life and we think there will be an explosion in the number
of biological projects and biological hackers in the near future. We're
creating GENtle (open source) and Synbiota to be an entirely web-based crowd-
innovation platform for Biotech.

I love discussing the future of Biotech - hopefully there will be some good
questions in this thread!

Regards,

Connor Dickie Co-Founder Synbiota & Mozilla Fellow

